# Second Cedar Top Table



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

I finished this Cedar Top Table last week and am now starting on a Coffee Table for a friend. The Cedar Top Table Cost me $10.00 and the Coffee table will be made of free Pallet Wood. I tried out my new Reverseable Glue Joint bit that I had bought from Holbrens for the Coffee table. Talk about nice. Now if I can get the 45degree Lock Miter set up I will use it on the Coffee table. This will be my first at a glued up table top.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

That is one 'very nice' $10 table Randy. What did you use for finish?


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Hahaha I bet if that guy that made those pallets,,, knew how his wood ended up,,, I bet he would like to take at least some of the credit for that table,, Nice job,, Randy,,,,

And I see in the back round,, that maybe your neighbors would not have the same enthusiam as you ,,, about milling your own lumber with a chain saw mill in you back yard, hahahaha ,,,Living in town has its pluses,,, but also its miniuses,,,, but I bet they are envious about the projects you set out there in the sun,,,,


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice job Randy!


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you all,

Stan I finished it using Liquid Iron. I had the 0000 Steel Wool soaking for about 2 weeks. What's great about it is that it cleans up with water and very cheap to make. I use Plastic Peanut Butter Jars and put the Steel wool in the bottom and fill the jar with Vinegar and let set for at least 24 hours, I have tried it after 4 hours with good results.

Yep Terry I do not think they would like it too much me sawing logs in my Drive. With all of the late night work I have done, sometimes working till midnite I have not had one complaint. But I try not to make too much noise after 10 pm. My next door neighbor says they never hear me late at night.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Fancy table Randy, I like it


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really a nice job Randy.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you Sam, Mark and Glenmore.

The Coffee Table I am working on now is more of a Challenge than what I thought it would be.


----------

